# قوالب الحلى الزجاجيه



## روائع الطبيعه (28 فبراير 2011)

قوالب الحلى الزجاجيه 
قمة الفخامه والذوق في الضيافه
شكلها حلو وزجاجها قوي جدا جدا جدا
يجي كل قالب في كرتونه لحاله







الدرزن (يعني 12 حبه) ب 130 ريال

للتواصل على الخاص
ارجو رفع الموضوع بدعوه حلوه

نتشرف بزيارتكم متجر روائع الطبيعه

http://mtgry.com/Jeddah
​


----------



## روائع الطبيعه (2 مارس 2011)

*رد: قوالب الحلى الزجاجيه*

استغفر الله


----------



## روائع الطبيعه (6 مارس 2011)

*رد: قوالب الحلى الزجاجيه*

..................


----------



## روائع الطبيعه (10 مارس 2011)

*رد: قوالب الحلى الزجاجيه*

لااله الا الله


----------

